# Jumping Position



## JumperGirl (Oct 24, 2010)

Can you please Critique my jumping position and anything else that needs to be fixed thanks...


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

hmmm it looks alright except you need to keep your toes in a littl and take your reins up a bit more, in other words more contact. and you seem to be arching your back a little so try to keep it flat.
keep up the good work


----------



## WildSenses (Oct 20, 2010)

Bring your toes in a little. Use your calf not your knee. I'd get more contact in the reins, but keep your hands where they are. Roll your shoulders back just a tad bit. I arch my back a little when I jump too. But I try to push my shoulders back a little bit when I can. The horse is using its neck really well. But it's legs aren't up enough. Are you riding with your seat towards the fence? If you are doing a half seat, which is okay, sometimes its good, sometimes not. Use your seat like you would in dressage. Push the horse up into your hands and ride the horse to the fence. It helps with leg position and rein length too.

I like how in both photos your position barely changes. I think you look pretty great though. !


----------



## JumperGirl (Oct 24, 2010)

thanks yehh it was a sequence thingy on sport mode with my moms camera.


----------



## WildSenses (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh that's really neat 
Well I think you're doing great. So keep up the good work.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

WildSenses said:


> Bring your toes in a little. Use your calf not your knee. I'd get more contact in the reins, but keep your hands where they are. Roll your shoulders back just a tad bit. I arch my back a little when I jump too. But I try to push my shoulders back a little bit when I can. The horse is using its neck really well. But it's legs aren't up enough. Are you riding with your seat towards the fence? If you are doing a half seat, which is okay, sometimes its good, sometimes not. Use your seat like you would in dressage. Push the horse up into your hands and ride the horse to the fence. It helps with leg position and rein length too.
> 
> I like how in both photos your position barely changes. I think you look pretty great though. !


 
I agree with this, but I would add that you are in front of the saddle in the first pic. Your horse should jump and you go with it, not the other way around. But good job!


----------



## JumperGirl (Oct 24, 2010)

haha thanks guys yehh first show on him and only my 3rd show period. My trainer says im dumb because i picked the hardest horse/pony in the barn to ride. Heyy what can i say i love a challenge.


----------



## WildSenses (Oct 20, 2010)

Ahhh good girl! Challanges are always the way to go. They make you a better rider in every single way, mind and body.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

This isn't a critique about you... it's just a safety thing because I don't want anybody injured!

The first picture kind of scares me. The horse looks like his front leg is dragging on the jump- not a good thing to see. Perhaps some grids could help tighten up his front leg? I hope some people with more experience come in and offer some advice to tighten his leg. Maybe it's just that picture, but still, it scares me.


----------



## JumperGirl (Oct 24, 2010)

yehh it was my fault my insrtuctor was yelling something to me and i got distracted and didnt squeeze to tell him it was time to jump, in time and in result hit rubbed the rail. Do you know of any grids that will help him tighten his front legs? thanks a bunch


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

About grids... honestly I have no idea! I hope Strange comes around over here because she just asked about some grids for her horse.


----------

